# Pitbull Growth Cycle



## SirShaun (Mar 17, 2009)

My American Pitbull is about to turn 1 and im thinking about dropping some money on a really nice collar/harness setup. I was wondering if at a year old its a good idea or will I be buying a new one in a year? Hes a little over 60lbs coming up on a year old and he doesn't have much fat on him. Im wondering how much bigger he may get.


----------



## DogsLife (Sep 19, 2009)

Height wise he should be pretty much done. Weight wise he may add more muscle depending on how you feed and work him.

Good looking dog, BTW!


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

google still water kennels supply they got great collars and harnesses cheap as hell


----------



## Patch09 (Apr 23, 2009)

That collar you have on him now is horrible, looks like it belongs on a poodle, go spend the money even if he out grows it in 3 months, I doubt he will outgrow it at this point though.............


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Cute pup! He will probably just fill out and redistribute weight a little more now. APBTs start maturing after a year. I wouldn't imagine he will get too much bigger unless he comes from very bully lines. I'd go ahead and get a good collar. 

Post more picts when you get a chance too!


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

hmm...by the LOOKS he looks like an american bully not an apbt. and no im not talking sh!t i have a bully myself. i'd get a medium, check this out this is what my boy has. Large Suede Leather Dog Harness Plain 21 Colors! - eBay (item 190353638855 end time Dec-05-09 18:04:58 PST)

and by the way, hes BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## Patch09 (Apr 23, 2009)

vdubbinya said:


> hmm...by the LOOKS he looks like an american bully not an apbt. and no im not talking sh!t i have a bully myself. i'd get a medium, check this out this is what my boy has. Large Suede Leather Dog Harness Plain 21 Colors! - eBay (item 190353638855 end time Dec-05-09 18:04:58 PST)
> 
> and by the way, hes BEAUTIFUL.


Do not by that junk, just go to stillwaterkennelsupply.com and buy something from their cheap and high high quality, I bought a collar and lead from there it they were great.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

SirShaun said:


> My American Pitbull is about to turn 1 and im thinking about dropping some money on a really nice collar/harness setup. I was wondering if at a year old its a good idea or will I be buying a new one in a year? Hes a little over 60lbs coming up on a year old and he doesn't have much fat on him. Im wondering how much bigger he may get.


Stillwater has some great products and even if he does end up outgrowing them they are so inexpensive that it really doesn't matter.

Handsome boy you have there by the way. I love his head and ears!


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

i doubt you will out grow a still water collar, i have a 95 lb dog that looks great with a 2" on, i have also seen american bulldogs wear them


----------

